# 2003 Roadster



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Hey, all! I'll be checking this 2003 180 Roadster and be asking a few questions to keep her in great shape.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Thank you, sirs!


----------

